# Old Mavic/Campagnolo Wheels



## accountantpete (25 Aug 2011)

Wanted for cash - old Mavic or Campagnolo factory wheels.

Worn out rims/hubs - anything considered.


----------



## Broughtonblue (5 Sep 2011)

You still after some mavics? I've got some in my shed, if you are I will sort them out and let you know what size etc


----------



## accountantpete (8 Sep 2011)

Broughtonblue said:


> You still after some mavics? I've got some in my shed, if you are I will sort them out and let you know what size etc



Mavics would be fine.


----------

